# New Boilie Making Toy....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Electric Sausage Gun (Pic attached)

Battery Operated with extra battery and charger. Generates 550 lbs of pressure. Batteries recharge in 1 hour.

20 oz cartridge

Standard Gardner tips

Adjustable speed for controlled application

Auto-Non drip....when you release the trigger...it automatically backs off the plunger a bit.

I made up a quick 1 egg mix to see how it worked....did GREAT....will write a review once I've put it through some paces....but love it so far.

Had called Paul at Wacker to see if he had the Pneumatic guns.....said he'd just tested one of these electric ones.....looks like it's gonna be the "cat's meow" minus the expense and noise of a compressor. B)


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

What will they come up with next, trained prairie dogs to mix, roll and boil the boilies for ya


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What something like that run, cost wise and where can it be purchased?
THANKS in advance,
Clyde


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

clyde.. www.wackerbaits.com look under new products..its $249.99
miso..its gonna have to be some kind of robotic devices dood..i'm not sure what else they could really be coming up with next?? i'm just simply amaze..
bob..thats great!!..ya must have got the first ones from paul..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde.....

If you don't want to spend 250, a good alternative is by using muscle and spending a few bucks. Wackerbaits has the standard gardner guns for $25 right now. They are similiar to a caulking gun, and work well. They are designed to squeeze out the proper diameter sausage of dough onto the rolling tables. You can also just cut into small pieces, and roll individually by hand. Well worth the money though not having to roll those sausages by hand. BLECH!!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

When this kids get tired of helping Dad roll I'll be sure to pick one up!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob,

You have to bring that thing to the next video day in the spring. We'll make some bait via propane stove and see it in action


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do Shawn  

Ak....did get the first one from Paul....quite by accident I'd just completed making a BUNCH of a new boilie....when I got done I called Paul to see if he had any of the Air Guns in stock....he stated no, but, had just got done testing a cordless electric one and was thinking of carrying them....my forearm and left hand said....send me one.  It really does work great.


----------

